# DNP Alternative



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

Are there any other products that have fat burning effects similar to that of DNP? Was going to go with D-Hacks stuff as I know 99% of the guys on here used it, but now it's not operating, not sure of any other sources to trust. Not looking to know where to get it, but any brands of similar quality/reputation?

Or what's the next best alternative? Clen, ECA, Yohimbe?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u can get dnp from loads of places!

nothing comes close to how much it raises your metabolism


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I know I can, but it's the reputation of the brand I'd be unsure of.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

would be nice to know a trustworthy DNP source now that dhack is gone.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

food poisoning.


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

Dhack is gone??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

carrock said:


> Dhack is gone??


Cant discuss whether a source is or isn't online guys - read the rules... We can talk about DHacks DNP as its a product, cant tak about him though - I know the distinction is subtle but that's the way it is.

@Pscarb wrote a post about this, just so people dont get into banning territory by mentioning sources, their website and what they do and dont sell.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are there any other products that have fat burning effects similar to that of DNP? Was going to go with D-Hacks stuff as I know 99% of the guys on here used it, but now it's not operating, not sure of any other sources to trust. Not looking to know where to get it, but any brands of similar quality/reputation?
> 
> Or what's the next best alternative? Clen, ECA, Yohimbe?


DNP lifts your base metabolic rate by about 10-15% for every 100mg in your system, so for a 125mg dose, your peak dose is about 222mg so a 22 - 33% lift in metabolism, 250mg gets you lose to 444mg so a 44-66% lift in metabolism. The next one down from this is Clenbuterol at 8-10% then ECA at 4-6% and then the others at 4% and lower.

So there is really nothing quite like DNP for burning cals unfortunately.


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Cant discuss whether a source is or isn't online guys - read the rules... We can talk about DHacks DNP as its a product, cant tak about him though - I know the distinction is subtle but that's the way it is.
> 
> @Pscarb wrote a post about this, just so people dont get into banning territory by mentioning sources, their website and what they do and dont sell.


OK. What I meant to say was, it is true that this PRODUCT is no longer available?

Quite a shame as I think the PRODUCT is good and does what it says on the tin


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

T3 and clen is a great stack but would not be as good as Dnp , much easier to handle the side tho


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

You will not be able to get this exact product anymore, no.

I have used it and rate the stuff highly. It works really well if you love walking about outside in just a tshirt and still sweating lol.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

The only thing as good as DNP for fat loss is liposuction.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> The only thing as good as DNP for fat loss is liposuction.


And I'm not sure that liposuction gives the nice even total body reductions that DNP does.

:lol:


----------

